

Ash HN: If you are hiring manager, how do you calculate a developer's worth? - rgovind

I would like to ask for a raise at my workplace...but before that, I want to know how much I am worth for the company. If you are a hiring manager (especially in Bay area), how do you decide how much to pay me?
======
ramtatatam
Although I'm not American I can tell you how does it work in UK (at least my
observation): \- standard engineer (let it be software engineer or any other
engineer) does not earn much if you look at base however in most cases they
are doing overtime \- from my observation (and that is definitely not the
rule, just my observation) managers in the same company are paid by average
1/3 more than engineers however managers don't get over time. They get bonuses
instead (i.e. performance bonus if they reach targets)

However most likely going to job search web sites is the best way to find out
what your market value is.

------
chrisbennet
Its frankly easier to just go to another company. Its pretty rare that a
company will give you raises to match the market in my experience.

